
Video Shows U.S. Navy Run-In with UFO - visviva
https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/a19421807/video-shows-us-navy-run-in-with-ufo/
======
Gravityloss
looks like a laser beam aimed at the sea, but then, it's cooler than the sea?

